

Ask HN:  best time to submit a story? - davidbnewquist

When does readership generally peak on a daily and weekly basis?
======
pg
Readership peaks midweek, midday (US). But that doesn't mean it's the best
time to submit a story, because there's also more competition. On a weekend, 2
points will keep you on the frontpage for a significant time. On a weekday it
might not get you on at all.

------
dshah
The best time to submit a story?

When you have something relevant and interesting to share!

(Sorry, couldn't resist)

------
pohl
This feels like the beginning of the end.

~~~
chaosmachine
I remember seeing these same threads start to show up on Digg a few years ago.

------
chaosmachine
From what I've seen, it only takes 1 upvote to hit the front page, and stories
(if they aren't killed) tend to stick around for at least 24 hours. My
hypothesis is that there isn't a best time.

~~~
kwamenum86
"only takes 1 upvote"

I would say it only takes one _quick_ upvote. A submission with 2 or 3 quick
votes after submission gets a big boost.

------
mlLK
This might not be the best barometer for submitting a story, but take a peak
at <http://www.hackrtrackr.com/>, I was surprised (still am) how many people
participate from within middle[skewed easterly] america. I've always operated
under the assumption that HN activity scales according to eastern standard
time.

------
jgamman
it could go either way but in general x seconds after reading it (YMMV) and
judging it HN worthy. i have found submitting stories prior to reading them,
or even knowing that they exist, to be an inferior method.

